# Impression ipad sur serveur impression W2K8



## Dartflag (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Est il possible de lacer des impressions depuis un iPad sur un serveur d'impression Windows server 2008?

L'iPad étant dans un vlan Wifi et mon serveur dans un vlan serveur?

Est il possible de le faire sans AirPrint qui n'est fait pour passer les vlan simplement.

Merci de votre aide

Fred


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauange (10 Décembre 2014)

Salut, Je pense que sans imprimante compatible AirPrint point de salut. cependant, il existe une appli qui peut contourner cette règle. Je ne sais pas si elle existe pour Windows. regarde HandyPrint.


----------



## Dartflag (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Ma difficulté est surtout de pouvoir utiliser une imprimante AirPrint quand l'imprimante et l'iPad ne sont pas dans le meme sous reseau. Vlan différents. Le protocole bonjour ne semble pas être route




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

